# Hyge replacement recommendations



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Out of the gen stuff I always liked hyge, due to certain circumstances may have to temporarily or permanently switch brand, can you guys tell me from your experience which have had the best results, pscarb particularly as I know you have had experience with a few iirc

Rips

Ansomone

Jin

I'm getting a list of pharma stuff but I think it will be way out of budget :-(


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well Jin do not ship now and the ones that are around are in a white rectangular box with a Jintropin sticker on the top which are generics....

Rips are generic but have a good name

Ansomone are Chinese Pharma GH and are good just not as popular these days but are good....

the thing is Hyge will be available as far as i know the original Hyge the one with the pinwheel on the cap is made in a licenced lab and are still around....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think iv been using the pin wheel hyge, pretty sure it's the tribal tops my guy gets, this is what I usually get (pic) I will be switching over to the 100iu kits as he has a few left for a while and when that dries out judging by your post the ansomone are the ones to go for as wasn't hyge a china pharma grade too?

Cheers for the response


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What about Kigtropin?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> What about Kigtropin?


everyone i know whos had Kigs have had red rashes or lumps from jabbing, GH shouldnt produce either of those two things.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> everyone i know whos had Kigs have had red rashes or lumps from jabbing, GH shouldnt produce either of those two things.


im just reading this up on ansomone too, people spouting its a 192aa but apparantly its all BS and just rival slander, to be fair i just want the next best to what i thought hyge was, may just try each one every month and see if i get any sides etc

iv been doing 8iu for 4 days (training days) 4iu for 2 days (rest days), considering running 16iu, 16iu, 8iu eod


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> im just reading this up on ansomone too, people spouting its a 192aa but apparantly its all BS and just rival slander, to be fair i just want the next best to what i thought hyge was, may just try each one every month and see if i get any sides etc
> 
> iv been doing 8iu for 4 days (training days) 4iu for 2 days (rest days), considering running 16iu, 16iu, 8iu eod


since Kigs came out they've seem to be cheap and not great. Dont think its slander about the 192aa as ive had some close friends had it happen to them.

perhaps Rips mite be worth looking into, or original hyges.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> since Kigs came out they've seem to be cheap and not great. Dont think its slander about the 192aa as ive had some close friends had it happen to them.
> 
> perhaps Rips mite be worth looking into, or original hyges.


i think it got proven that ansomone wasnt 192aa but 191aa, i think pscarb has info to it as saw a few of his older posts else where on it... F knows now, im just p!ssed about the hyge's


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> everyone i know whos had Kigs have had red rashes or lumps from jabbing, GH shouldnt produce either of those two things.


I hope not as i am using in the new year, have used in he past too with no probs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sureno said:


> im just reading this up on ansomone too, people spouting its a 192aa but apparantly its all BS and just rival slander, to be fair i just want the next best to what i thought hyge was, may just try each one every month and see if i get any sides etc
> 
> iv been doing 8iu for 4 days (training days) 4iu for 2 days (rest days), considering running 16iu, 16iu, 8iu eod


Ansomone was slated as 192aa by those connected to Jintropin back in the day and on all of the threads stating they are 192aa even a article that came out stating this to be true as they had tested it not one showed a lab test to prove it........Ansomone did release one i think i might have a copy from back then showing it is not......

Ansomone is produced for sale in Chinese hospitals so there is no way it would be 192aa plus it is not cheaper to produce 192 over 191 so there is no sense in doing so......

Clubber Lang can you explain what you mean by your mates had it done to them?

Sureno the Dr Lin Hyge was never given a licence to produce GH in china so although a very good Gh in fact probably the best they where not legally a pharma GH.......the other type of Hyge(pinwheel) is licensed by the Chinese....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers buddy that has finally cleared up a few questions i had, all thts left is to now decide/try the hgh that i have to hand.

iirc you once mentioned the hyge 100iu kits are fake or something, do you mean a different manufacturer or that they contain no hgh or very underdosed?

cheers


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been very, very happy with Glotropin (8iu x 10)

Real hygetropin came as 8iu x 10. They never made 10iu x 10. Any 10iu x 10 "hygetropin" isn't hygetropin.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Ansomone was slated as 192aa by those connected to Jintropin back in the day and on all of the threads stating they are 192aa even a article that came out stating this to be true as they had tested it not one showed a lab test to prove it........Ansomone did release one i think i might have a copy from back then showing it is not......
> 
> Ansomone is produced for sale in Chinese hospitals so there is no way it would be 192aa plus it is not cheaper to produce 192 over 191 so there is no sense in doing so......
> 
> ...


yeah, it left a hard lump around jab sites, which TBF could be down to poor jabbing, not going into the void and injecting into fat etc.

most common was a red rash around the site tho, which went after afew days.

on my way out so typing quickly... im under the impression 191 doesnt causes rashes etc, as proper GH doesnt cause the bodys immune system to kick in, unlike 192aa?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> everyone i know whos had Kigs have had red rashes or lumps from jabbing, GH shouldnt produce either of those two things.


 Mate had the same issue with kigs.

Was a rumour of some dodgy/fake kigs early this year


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

trainiac said:


> I've been very, very happy with Glotropin (8iu x 10)
> 
> Real hygetropin came as 8iu x 10. They never made 10iu x 10. Any 10iu x 10 "hygetropin" isn't hygetropin.


Dr Lin was never even 'Hygetropin' he was actually an ex employee of Hyge who made his own

However it was still HGH as i used it and it was good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sureno said:


> cheers buddy that has finally cleared up a few questions i had, all thts left is to now decide/try the hgh that i have to hand.
> 
> iirc you once mentioned the hyge 100iu kits are fake or something, do you mean a different manufacturer or that they contain no hgh or very underdosed?
> 
> cheers


not fake as we know fake but not the original (wheelpin tops) it was very confusing back then 



trainiac said:


> I've been very, very happy with Glotropin (8iu x 10)
> 
> Real hygetropin came as 8iu x 10. They never made 10iu x 10. Any 10iu x 10 "hygetropin" isn't hygetropin.


this is incorrect.......real hygetropin (original pinwheel tops) only ever came in 8iu vials 25 per kit 200iu in total per box, Dr Lin who took the patent from Hygene when he left created his own Hygetropin in 200iu kits the only difference was they had 8iu on the tops, he then made a 100iu kit which was also green top and contained 10 x 10iu vials per kit (10iu on tops) these where recently replaced with yellow tops for 100iu kits and green tops for 200iu kits both carried a tribal emblem.......it is these that have been discontinued not the original pinwheel 200iu kits made by hygene.



Clubber Lang said:


> yeah, it left a hard lump around jab sites, which TBF could be down to poor jabbing, not going into the void and injecting into fat etc.
> 
> most common was a red rash around the site tho, which went after afew days.
> 
> on my way out so typing quickly... im under the impression 191 doesnt causes rashes etc, as proper GH doesnt cause the bodys immune system to kick in, unlike 192aa?


definatly not 192aa i have had red rashes and ijection pain from Hyge and simplexx by rushing the jab although more so when i am right down before a show and have no fat to pinch(reason why i now do IM)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah i noticed my usual websites for dr lin's hyge are all down now... have the same issue of which brand to get now..


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a question, have to be careful how to phrase it though.

I am aware an iu is a unit of measurement but in your guys opinion, how many actual iu's are there in say a 200iu kit of hyge?

Reason I ask is perhaps I may as well obtain the hospital grade HGH in a lower dose?

I often read when guys go on the pharma stuff 2iu or so give the same effect of bottles of gen stuff labeled 8iu.

Or do you guys reckon stick with the high dose gen stuff???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

depends on the purity of the iu too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

eg

both are 3.4 mg

but one is 20% purer


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes that's exactly what I was trying to say lol but was a bit of a div saying it lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

why have the tribal tops been discontinued? sorry if this has allready been mentioned...I didnt see it if it has. I was hoping to get some more as its defo been helping with my ongoing RC problem & it seems to be the most reliable brand about.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

China has shut them down.

China seems to be cracking down @ the mo

trying to be westernised I feel


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I see.......how annoying


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sureno said:


> I got a question, have to be careful how to phrase it though.
> 
> I am aware an iu is a unit of measurement but in your guys opinion, how many actual iu's are there in say a 200iu kit of hyge?
> 
> ...


That is not true mate pharma GH is not 4 x stronger than Chinese GH of any type, essentially an iu is an iu no matter the brand the main difference is the purity of the GH and the consistency of dosing.

Pharma GH purity is spot on as is the dose but generic or even Chinese pharma like ansomone not as much.......

I use 7.2iu of pharma GH on training days when I am at home when I am away in hotels I use 10iu's of Hyge they just about match in my opinion......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymfit said:


> why have the tribal tops been discontinued? sorry if this has allready been mentioned...I didnt see it if it has. I was hoping to get some more as its defo been helping with my ongoing RC problem & it seems to be the most reliable brand about.


have you tried peptides (GHRP/GHRH)????


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> have you tried peptides (GHRP/GHRH)????


No I haven't, I've seen them mentioned a lot on here but have no idea what they are for tbh.

I will certainly have a closer look if you think they may be of some benefit though or if you could point me in the direction of some info in laymans terms that would be great :thumb:

I decided to give GH a shot mainly to see if it would help with an ongoing RC problem as I was being faced with surgery and really didnt want to go down that route + I was sick of not being able to do any pressing movment etc. I have been using for aprox a month and the improvment it amazing, my physio cant believe the difference (I have not told her im using GH) I also started using cissus powder a few weeks ago so maybe its a combination of the two, either way Im happy and also my sleeping has gotten so much better  Im using 2ui a day and hope to continue for at least 6 months to see if it helps with all the other stuff like love handles & wrinkles lol, now that would be a bonus!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gymfit the peptides (GHRP&GHRH) creates a pulse of natural GH (GHRP-6 or 2) then amplify it (GHRH = Mod GRF) the dosing is the same for women as it is for men and that is 1mcg per lb for both.

It is normally taken 1-3 times a day.....best way to start and gauge how you react is to use them at night at bedtime then morning before meal one then PWO...

You need to leave 20-30 minutes clear from eating food.....

I have placed a sticky in this forum explaining these peptides and the synergy between them, if you give that a read then come back and ask me any questions you may have.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Gymfit the peptides (GHRP&GHRH) creates a pulse of natural GH (GHRP-6 or 2) then amplify it (GHRH = Mod GRF) the dosing is the same for women as it is for men and that is 1mcg per lb for both.
> 
> It is normally taken 1-3 times a day.....best way to start and gauge how you react is to use them at night at bedtime then morning before meal one then PWO...
> 
> ...


Ok great I will go and have a look now.

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

MOD EDIT** you cannot ask that


----------



## Scillz (Dec 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Dr Lin was never even 'Hygetropin' he was actually an ex employee of Hyge who made his own
> 
> However it was still HGH as i used it and it was good


Does that mean that www.hygetropin.com.cn is the "real" hygetropin?


----------

